# Aspheric WF-501B



## Packhorse (Jun 12, 2009)

Latest project for me is this Ultrafire WF-501B light.
Mods include swapping the driver to a 1400ma AMC 7135. Using a 30mm aspheric ground down to fit, a aluminium spacer fitted between the LED and Pill to get the correct focal distance and boring out the reflector to take the aluminium spacer.

Result is a 5.7 degree focused beam or a nice defocused 10 degree beam. Basically the same result I get with the W200/R2 light I build.

Aspheric lens is from Ahorton and Light is from DX.

I have built several similar using a 4 deg aspheric and sold them as rifle lights but I find this lens much more efficient. Its nearly as bright but nearly 50% wider angle.


----------



## lux lumin (Jun 12, 2009)

Packhorse nice work brov :twothumbs

I also get turned on by aspherics however your lacking in the beamshot department matey...

Come on don't be shy if you show me your's I may well be tempted to show you mine. I have a KD Q5 dropin but but got a BMW aspheric E32 I think it has a frosted center ring in middle of lens. It make's the original 50mm lens die look four times the size of the current BMW one! Brov it throws like the sun. 

That's a fantastic looking light packhorse now get out your camera


----------



## ahorton (Jun 12, 2009)

Yeah beamshots! I want to see the lens stand up to your claims!

I am very happy to see someone using the lenses.


----------



## Packhorse (Jun 12, 2009)

Come on! we have all seen an aspheric beam shot before. Whats to be gained from seeing another?



Oh all right then.
This is actually the W200/R2 but result is exactly the same except with the W200/R2 there is also a flat glass lens in front of the aspheric so it may be slightly dimmer




This is a mix of lights. Smallest to biggest.
4deg WF501
5.7deg W200/R2
IST
Quad aspheric can light





Oh big thanks to Ahorton :twothumbs. Your aspherics rock!


----------



## roughcoat (Sep 15, 2012)

These Ahorton lenses do exactly what it says on the can incredible transformation


----------

